# Quarter Sawing Cherry?



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

If you read my previous emails you see that I have suddenly come upon a downed cherry tree that I am going to turn into lumber. I would expect that I will get 4 to 6 eight foot logs starting at 17 inches in diameter diminishing to 12 inches in diameter.

I am not interested in quantity (I know that quarter sawing is less efficient), but quality. So, does one quarter saw cherry or just flat saw it? 

Thanks for all the help and guidance. 

Greg


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Most don't qtr cherry due to its fine grain pattern not affecting the difference in cut/grain. I flat saw mine and a sawyer friend whom sold cherry for years prior to market changes said none of his buyers asked or requested it that way.

Enjoy the wood and keep us posted with pictures:yes::yes:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I would flat saw it. My brother inlaw installed 1/4 sawn cherry cabinets and they looked very plain. Cherry looks better when you can see the grain.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I would only quarter saw it if it has curly figure, to show off the curl.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

As with all sawing decisions it will depend on your taste and intended use of the wood. Most people flat saw cherry. If you intend to use any of it for table legs you'll most likely want those pieces to be rift sawn so all 4 sides of the leg display straight grain. Flat sawn or quartersawn leg stock will have 2 flat faces and 2 straight grain faces which is not always a pleasing look.

I have several customers who prefer quartersawn cherry but only because they like the straight grain. To each their own. Good luck.


----------

